# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  [Release] Mr Fish It v1.0

## Nesox

Currentley working with: 3.0.9 9551

*Installation Instructions*
1. Download and extract the files to any folder you like.
2. If you dont have .NET Framework 3.5 make sure you download and install it 

*Usage*
1. Log into World of Warcraft.
2. Go to your favorite lake/fishingspot.
3. Setup the options as you wish
4. Press the start button
5. Choose process and click start, if theres none in the list you press refresh or on the list.
6. Press the button to the right of stop to hide wow or just minimize it or leave it as normal
7. Turn autoloot on if your not using the injected feature for looting as that will loot evrything for you.
8. If ure extra paranoid follow this tutorial and hide the process from the taskmanager, Only works on windows XP tho Hiding MrFishIt with a Rootkit
9. Enjoy!

*How it works*
It Read/Writes from/to wow to get Object's and to Interact with them.
It check's if your dead alive etc. Works on Vista/Xp
For those of you having problems with wow freezing you shoud consider disable the UAC or use this tool i found: 
Ignore UAC for specific programs - Martin Zugec blog
install it follow the instructions on the site and after your are done right click the wow executable -> Elevate Me and it shoud work

*Features*
Fish ?
Run several copies of wow at the same time (you need more than 1 account to do that).
Run wow minimized (you can do other stuff at the same time)
Apply fishing lure whenever it wores off
Can logout after a set ammount of minutes
Can stop when inventory is full

*Screenshot*


*Credits*
Shynd for his blog & BlackMagic
Korkbob for a offset that changed
FASM
MaiN for writing the lua for the relure

*Legal Note and Misc*
This software may not be used on any of Blizzards servers... yadayada
Not to be distrubuted outside of MMOwned.com unless i give my permission.

*The Downloads*
Net Framework 3.5
MrFishIt v3.1.4
Virusscan


*ChangeLog*

```
v1.0.0 Released 10/05/2008
```

----------


## Harisukusan

First.
Anyways. Looks Cool Im Testing RIGHT Now On My Twink Trying To Get That Fkn Hat.
Will Post Again With Results.


***** UPDATE *****

It Works And Is GREAT!
Could Use Some Improvements Here Is a Small List:

1. Process Refresh - I Had to Refresh Mr Fish It When It could Be Fixed For a Refresh Feature
2. No Actual Use Of The WOW Window - I Used It And I Was Doin TECH Homework So I Had To Stop the Bot To Do My Hmwk. FIXED!
3. Put Your Username and Claim That Fu*ker - You Realy need To Claim It So When The Scrub Leechers Rip U Ppl Will Know it Was By YOU!

Anyways - Good Job. Keep It Up. + Rep Bro.

----------


## Dude011

mhhh everytime i press "start" , i got an error in Wow. Something with NETframework:

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges referenced are assigned to the caller
at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
at WindowsFormsApplication4.Form1.start_button_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///d:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
WindowsFormsApplication4
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///D:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Nikolas/Desktop/MrFishIt.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///D:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///D:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///D:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


I`ve choosed the right prozess and have the right key Bindings.
Any Solution?

----------


## Nesox

> mhhh everytime i press "start" , i got an error in Wow. Something with NETframework:
> 
> See the end of this message for details on invoking 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges referenced are assigned to the caller
> at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
> at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
> ...


i uploaded a different version u could try that one. btw are u sure u got .net framework 2.0?

----------


## Harisukusan

> mhhh everytime i press "start" , i got an error in Wow. Something with NETframework:
> 
> See the end of this message for details on invoking 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges referenced are assigned to the caller
> at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
> at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
> ...


Go Download 2.0 .NET or more. it might fix it

----------


## Hassel

Oh my ****ing god!,
amazingly coded cant belive it :O! 
nice done man!
+rep

----------


## Nesox

> First.
> Anyways. Looks Cool Im Testing RIGHT Now On My Twink Trying To Get That Fkn Hat.
> Will Post Again With Results.
> 
> 
> ***** UPDATE *****
> 
> It Works And Is GREAT!
> Could Use Some Improvements Here Is a Small List:
> ...


1.ive thought about a button or something for refreshing the list so ill add it soon 
3.i'll claim it for sure -^^

btw. thx for the rep  :Smile: 

EDIT: Uploaded a new version with some fixes and a new icon  :Wink:

----------


## iradiation

they really should just download 3.5 instead of 2.0 also what is your msn ??

----------


## Oconline

Looks good, +rep ofc!
More rep if you will update it with upcoming features!

----------


## [Shon3m]

can u make this tab out of wow so i can do my school work????Or does it do that alrdy?

----------


## Hassel

life sucks
We are sending this mail to inform you that we have placed a suspension on the below World of Warcraft account.
Account Name: XXXXXXX
Violation: Attempting to gain account details.
Action Taken: Account suspended.


i just tried the dnd one XD

----------


## iradiation

lol that sucks.

----------


## Nesox

> life sucks
> We are sending this mail to inform you that we have placed a suspension on the below World of Warcraft account.
> Account Name: XXXXXXX
> Violation: Attempting to gain account details.
> Action Taken: Account suspended.
> 
> 
> i just tried the dnd one XD


that rly sucks xD

----------


## Hassel

yes but nice program GG!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Clain

Nice job! One problem, you forgot to obfuscate your program!

----------


## paranoia69

Hey all  :Smile: 
First: Awesome bot! Best I ever seen  :Big Grin: 
If u had problems with loot, go get "looter" addon - this nice addon will loot every craftingitems you get, but suddenly no bop  :Frown: 
I skilled with this bot fishing from 1-300 in a couple of hours, but i wanted the fishing-achivements, and i have to catch about 5 fish´s which are all bop, and this bot just doesn´t loot them ;( if u could fix it, you would be awesome  :Wink:  

Of course I give you +rep  :Big Grin: 

mfg paranoia69

----------


## Fishy80

Downloaded the one from zippyshare, upped it to rapidshare

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

----------


## Gripen2

Im gonna try this and Pirox Fish bot,

Is this still undetected?

----------


## brandonrulz1

omg wtf are the points of fishing hacks

----------


## Fishy80

fishing takes forever.... this lets you just afk, and it will do the boring part...

----------


## Robske

> hey Nesox i wonder are u going to add auto Bind when pick up to it ? Awesome bot btw


Look at the WoW api, you can write a macro that catches those "bind on pickup" messages.

/script Iwonttellthistommownedbecauseyourallstupid
/cast Fishing

----------


## xyzzy

Anyone else having a problem where it won't loot anymore? it worked fine earlier but now it just casts.

----------


## godwinston

Robske007a ty for the tip i think i found the script but i got to test it to see if it works

----------


## [Goshan]

having a hard time getting it to work with multiple accounts at once

skimread most of this thread and so far i cant see what im doing wrong, it just doesnt work for the second wow i start up. The first wow (#0) works fine, but its like it doesnt see the second process (#1). tried restarting and switching them but its not working so far.

anyone else have this problem?

----------


## jegelskerkage

> Look at the WoW api, you can write a macro that catches those "bind on pickup" messages.
> 
> /script Iwonttellthistommownedbecauseyourallstupid
> /cast Fishing


/script ConfirmBindOnUse() maybe..

----------


## raydel

> Anyone else having a problem where it won't loot anymore? it worked fine earlier but now it just casts.


im getting this too

probably because of my latency it casts again before it can loot

even with autoloot and the mods suggested before

anyway to slow the recast time ?

----------


## Robske

> /script ConfirmBindOnUse() maybe..


That's against my

"Give a man a fire, he'd be warm for the night - learn him to make one, he'd be warm for the rest of his life" - rule

:<

----------


## raydel

i got around it not being able to loot by using a macro instead of fishing

/castsequence Smelting,Fishing

delays it long enough for it to loot

coin achievement here i come  :Big Grin: 

+Rep btw

----------


## bonedust

> i got around it not being able to loot by using a macro instead of fishing
> 
> /castsequence Smelting,Fishing
> 
> delays it long enough for it to loot
> 
> coin achievement here i come 
> 
> +Rep btw


Great idea! 

I love this bot, its great being able to have wow minimized so i can do other stuff while I fish  :Smile:  I was having some problems last night being able to loot at times, was just going to fast, but I'm going to try this, thanks raydel.

----------


## jegelskerkage

> That's against my
> 
> "Give a man a fire, he'd be warm for the night - learn him to make one, he'd be warm for the rest of his life" - rule
> 
> :<


But.. You didn't try to teach us to make that fire :<

----------


## Nesox

in the next release it will wait randomley 1-3 sec from time to time when looting and casting to make it look more humanlike

----------


## Fishy80

can you make that toggleable? and if possible, could you fix up the names for the key bindings? as they are all strange... VK_*key* and lots of strange ones.. VK_Xbutton1? (and its not talking about the letter X)

and then of course if you know how to fix the bug that were getting more and more, about the casting over and over...


even if you don't do any of it, still great release, and ty

----------


## Nesox

the comboboxes and all the vk_keys are from a key enum.
Each item in the combobox has a value, ie. vk_0 is 0x30 i can add an options where you enter the virtual key as raw hex or maybe just take the string and make it a char, i think the hexadecimal value of a char equals the virtual key code, not sure gonna look it up. anyways ive remade the gui again here's a little sneek peek

----------


## Fishy80

sweet, looks awesome

I used this fishing bot a while back, made for innerspace, and it had a fish blacklist, where if you fished up a fish in the blacklist, it auto destroyed it... would be useful, if using the bot to fish for Old Crafty... another one may be to disconnect upon capture of old crafty or any other special fish like that (mr pinchy) as I know I wouldn't want he fishing bot to just ignore everyone in my guild who are like... GRATZ man (as the achievement pops up to all in guild) 


going to sleep now =)

----------


## jaapoor

just use Lootfilter, you can find it on WoWcurse and you can add items to te blacklist or select that white items arent looted at all. These 2 complement each other perfectly

----------


## xyzzy

Mine doesn't seem to realize when a fish bites. It never goes to the interacting phase. It just casts over and over. Is that what everyone's is doing and the macro can fix it? I tired to macro and it just makes it so it won't cast each time.

----------


## mostwanted1972

can this be used on retail live servers and is it detectable, dont flame im new to this bot stuff

----------


## xyzzy

> can this be used on retail live servers and is it detectable, dont flame im new to this bot stuff


Whenever you use a bot there is a chance you will get caught. You can take all the precautions you like but there is always a chance. Just use at your own risk. I haven't had a problem yet and I've been using it for months. As long as you don't crazy with it you probably won't have a problem.

----------


## Nnronn

> i got around it not being able to loot by using a macro instead of fishing
> 
> /castsequence Smelting,Fishing
> 
> delays it long enough for it to loot
> 
> coin achievement here i come 
> 
> +Rep btw


Or you can use this macro 

```
/castsequence Find Fish,Fishing
```

 or any other tracking aura. 1.5 GCD is enough to loot, and no unnecessary windows :wave:

----------


## eniarah

Just used this to max out my fishing, thanks alot  :Smile:

----------


## Nesox

btw. the new version is coming along niceley alot better than the last one maybe 2-4 weeks from now it shoud be done,
it doesnt read what channeled spell ure casting instead it scans for a fishing bobber made by you. if it's not there it casts fishing so no more bugs with casting the pole over and over ^^

----------


## Gripen2

Updated to 3.0.2?

What about 3.0.3?

----------


## Nesox

> Updated to 3.0.2?
> 
> What about 3.0.3?


it works for 3.0.3 too no major changes

----------


## phoenixflame

definitly going to try this tonight

----------


## Veon

This doesn't hide it's process in any way, should I be concerned?

----------


## dnoahjr

You should always be concerned when it comes to any type of bot. It's a risk you take though. I am sure anyone you ask will tell you the same thing, dont turn it on and go on vacation for a week. Use it, check in on it, do guild chats, talk to other users, make yourself as human as possible. 

I have been using it for weeks now, and never been caught. Have 3 toons at 450 fishing, 1 toon finished all the Dal coins achievement, and in my spare time fishing for the damn rat. Although Mr Fish It is not working 100% in the sewers for me.

----------


## Blade Fatality

Awesome job! I will be using this with leveling my fishing :-).

+rep

----------


## Aes

got 1 - 450 with this lol thanks

----------


## StitchMitch

First of all, GREAT program, easily, imo, the best fishing bot out there! So +rep for that..

Just have one question, and its not due to your programming, but i have a fairly high latency in comparison to what most people receive, and as a result the bot is recasting before its had time to send/recieve loot instructions thus its missing the fish.. So its getting my fishing up, but not getting the fish or my achievements.. So far 1-350ish, and only caught 490 fish..

So, great programming, but any idea on how i could put in a delay between catching it and the recast..

Thanks,
Mitch

EDIT: I just double checked because i may have missed if you were planning on adding a delay or not (for more humanistic reasons), i thought i saw it but ctrl+f returned nothing so sorry if it was listed.

----------


## Nesox

im aware of it and it doesnt really like lag at all, in the new version u can enter a value to make it wait after looting before it casts again. I think it's posted on the previous page make a macro of some sort to make it take abit longer.

----------


## StitchMitch

Thanks for the reply..

I just tried it with a GCD triggering macro, listed on the previous page and works a treat now..

Mitch

EDIT: Nah, its still doing the same thing  :Frown:

----------


## T-ReX

can it loot by it self?

----------


## Nesox

> can it loot by it self?


yes. turn autoloot on

----------


## Kalinka

Thx for that great Bot! It helps me pushing my Fishing Skill to 450 and earn the Coin Achivement! Now I'm going to fish that bad Rat  :Wink: 

MfG from Germany - Kalinka

----------


## [Goshan]

even tho im having problems with dualbotting i have to say that this is an awesome bot mainly cause you can alt-tab and go do something else (watch porn) while the bot fishes for you.

very awesome nesox  :Big Grin:  +Rep

----------


## r00tman

nice bot nesox :P +repz 4 you mister

----------


## Damiano41790

When I try to run the program, when I press start it tells me to select the process and key bindings. I have done all of that and it still refuses to run. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## Nesox

dont type in the comboboxes also u need to have keybinds for all of them and a selected process, btw eta to new release shoud be about 3-5 days so make sure you update cus this new one im working on is alot better xD

----------


## niblo

How large chance is there that Warden or WoWs other security would notice this if i wouldn't leave this overnight ?
+rep x3  :Smile:

----------


## Fishy80

one thing I noticed that may be causing that persons issue with please select the wow process and keybinds...

if you select the keybinds and all that after you select the process, it deselects the process and you have to click to make sure the process is highlighted, before you click start.. and every time you try and stop and then start it again, you have to click the process again, at least on my computer I do.. but looking forward to new release =D

----------


## TrueRomance

Mine used to work, and then all of a sudden it stops working and just says "Casting Pole" over and over and over without doing anything else.

Am I missing something? Or did I do something wrong?

----------


## Damiano41790

Thank you for the responses but Neither of those are my issue. I select the key binds from the drop down menus and I always make sure that everything is selected before I click start but it still gives me that error...I'll continue fiddling with it to see if it works out

----------


## Damiano41790

Sorry for double post but apparently when I do everything correctly (do key bindings then select process then click start, it gives me the error "not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller." any ideas

----------


## Dropsick

is it possible to run in backround?

----------


## Fishy80

I'd suggest waiting 2-3 days, (maybe a couple more if he runs into snags) he said he is about to release a much better version, I think it will clear up a lot of errors...

till then do whats been suggested already.

"Run as administrator" on vista as well as "Service pack 2 compatibility mode"

make sure the last thing you did before clicking the start button, was clicked on the process.

----------


## T-ReX

ok well mine just says : 
[06-12-2008 00:47:06] Casting Pole
[06-12-2008 00:47:03] Casting Pole
[06-12-2008 00:47:01] Casting Pole
all the time.. Maybe cuz im on vista ??

----------


## Fishy80

yes, mine does that too, every now and then if I restart the program, reselect everything and try again, it will work.. but mostly it does that...

and he already said he is releasing a new version in a couple days that should fix that issue

----------


## xyzzy

I'm really looking forward to the new release.

----------


## dnoahjr

Ok, I see there is a lot of confusion about getting this to work, but I would like to share my experience on how I get it to work.

First off, I am using Vista Ultimate.

After downloading Mr. Fish It, 
[list]Extract it to a folder on my desktopRight-click the application (should read MrFishIt) and select PropertiesSelect the Compatability tabAt the bottom, you should see an option for Privelege level. Select the checkbox forf "Run this program as an administrator"

Thats the setup, now for running it.
Start WoW and go to your favorite fishing spotAlt + Tab out of the game, and start the MrFishIt application by double-clicking itOnce it is open, you will notice that your World of Warcraft program (on your task bar) will no longer say World of Warcraft. It will have some other number there (i.e. Mine says #0)I use VK_1 for my fishing skill (fishing skill on the first slot of the action bar), VK_2 for my pole (pole in-game on my #2 slot), and VK_3 for my fishing hat lure (you guessed it, fishing hat in slot #3)Make sure "Use Lure" is checked and then selectNow, select the process in the "Choose Process" box at the top. Mine reads "#0-1111", The last 4 numbers will change from what I have seen on each session you run the bot.Last thing is to select the Green Arrow to start the bot and you should be off and fishing.

This works everytime for me. The bot is awesome, minus the misses right now in the Dalaran sewers, but other than that its great.

----------


## Damiano41790

Wow your awesome dnoahjr that fixed my problem. I think it was that I didnt go into control panel and run as admin. Thanks for the help

----------


## R 3 A L 1 T Y

Is this safe? Or will i get banned if there comes a banwave

----------


## XeDuX

This program works flawlessly, took afew minutes to figure out the VK things but then common sense kicked in and i'm well away fishing nice work mate.

----------


## Radiator

I Love You .

----------


## niblo

i would like to know answer the for Danamian's question too

----------


## slayer369

greatest fishbot i have ever seen works perfect thank you !

----------


## xyzzy

Like I've said before, I've used this for months and have yet to be banned. I'm sure as long as you don't run this 24/7 you shouldn't have a problem with being banned. Of course there is always a risk that you can be seen by another player and reported or found some other way. Use at your own risk, but the risk seems pretty low to me.

----------


## Alth

Another epic hack by Nesox  :Smile: ! Thanks a lot!

Can't rep, have to spread :P.

----------


## spiderpigz

Very nice program! 

+rep for joo

----------


## masonna

Great <3
Love you

----------


## Poisons

Wow. Just wow, It may be simple but it works a charm.
I'm using it for my twink at the moment.
Thanks very much mate, I'm indebted to you
+rep

----------


## aspra

Just one word -> awesome!!
Thank you thousand times, really!

----------


## Kcaz64

Most excellent. Repped

----------


## superxdude

not casting for me but it will auto catch the fish...windows vista...FTL

----------


## Azujin

I've started to use the bot, and i'm very postitvely surprised, however there's one thing that i would like to see changed, if you wanna get input from a leecher; that is the time the bot gives wow to loot. i often see fish/coins go lost because the bot would simply just start fishing before the fish is looted.

my 5 cents

----------


## T-ReX

Does it work on Vista now?

----------


## DirtyMetis

By far the best Fishbot I've used to date, though it's been acting up for me lately. Used it without a hitch for a long time but recently reformatted my laptop and went to try and use MrFishIt and it won't cast now. (Vista x86 w/ admin privileges) Worked fine before, no idea what's going on now. Still function on my XP machine, so *shrug*.

Also, I too would like to chime in on the issue of allowing for more time to loot the fish. Works great but if I'm downloading anything else while the bot is running (even streaming some music from the net) my latency is just enough that I can't loot before it casts again. Not to mention it looks somewhat suspicious from an outside perspective when the bot is casting so quickly from the catch. Just my $0.02.

Otherwise, beautiful program, fully intend to keep using it (even if I have to throw a separate partition on my notebook and do an XP bootup just to utilize)  :Wink:

----------


## marsa

ill try on trial first +rep

----------


## pewpewlazerz

this is an awesome bot +REPZ

----------


## Nesox

> Also, I too would like to chime in on the issue of allowing for more time to loot the fish. Works great but if I'm downloading anything else while the bot is running (even streaming some music from the net) my latency is just enough that I can't loot before it casts again. Not to mention it looks somewhat suspicious from an outside perspective when the bot is casting so quickly from the catch. Just my $0.02.



hehe well in the new version there's an option you can set to make it wait for x ms before looting. I think i shoud have it done until saturday or tomorrow night still need to do some more testing  :Smile:

----------


## Kuri

i tried yesterday and yes, its working :-) but i hadnt any fish in my bags, just cast, catch, cast..
anyway I just want skill to 450 so I dont care  :Smile: 
thanx sir for ur gr8 work

----------


## Alth

> i tried yesterday and yes, its working :-) but i hadnt any fish in my bags, just cast, catch, cast..
> anyway I just want skill to 450 so I dont care 
> thanx sir for ur gr8 work


Have you got autoloot turned on (in wow interface options)?

----------


## DirtyMetis

> hehe well in the new version there's an option you can set to make it wait for x ms before looting. I think i shoud have it done until saturday or tomorrow night still need to do some more testing


You, sir, are officially my new hero - even moreso than before  :Wink:  Looking forward to the update!

Also, just a quick update, did some more reading from earlier posts in this tread and had somehow missed the suggestion to run in 'compatibility mode for XP SP2' so I gave that a shot - now works like a charm, recommend anyone having issues running on Vista to give that a shot.

----------


## Cepthy

I keep on getting this error after about 30 minutes or so fishing; any ideas why?

----------


## Coukou

Amazing bot !

----------


## Weepan

Been testing this in diffrent areas and situations.
4000 casts and all looted and ready to go.

Great work, a BoP button and some more humans style is all we need.

----------


## Nesox

/bump 
updated  :Wink:

----------


## Cepthy

> I keep on getting this error after about 30 minutes or so fishing; any ideas why?


anyone? looking at you nesox  :Big Grin:  amazing bot except this issue is annoying me !

----------


## Nesox

> anyone? looking at you nesox  amazing bot except this issue is annoying me !


lol i dont think it has anthing to do with it, and the new version i just uploaded is a total rewrite so alot of what was bugging works now like the infinite casting etc.. and the way keybindings are loaded/saved

----------


## zackadavis

First of all, I want to say that the new GUI looks great!

Now, I am having an issue, after I set up all of the bot's options and tell it to begin to fish, the log reads...

Nat Pagle's Extreme Angler FC-5000
Fishing Pole GUID:0x400000014DA193B8
Initializing Mangers();
Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

Then it immediately crashes. Any ideas as to what I should do?

Edit: Oh yeah, +Rep

----------


## Azujin

the new version doesn't work for me im afraid  :Frown:

----------


## Nesox

> the new version doesn't work for me im afraid


why? if it chrashes post what type of exception it is and what it was trying to do.




> First of all, I want to say that the new GUI looks great!
> 
> Now, I am having an issue, after I set up all of the bot's options and tell it to begin to fish, the log reads...
> 
> Nat Pagle's Extreme Angler FC-5000
> Fishing Pole GUID:0x400000014DA193B8
> Initializing Mangers();
> Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> 
> ...


you need to press the save button after you change options and start/stop it and if your getting an exception at startup, open the config.xml file in a text editor and remove the extra lines it adds at the bottom it's only one minor thing so i shoud have it fixed soon.

----------


## zackadavis

Aha, now it's running smoothly again! Thanks for the help! I just had to remove line 1.

<?xml version="1.0"?>

----------


## mich4075

the new version doesn't work for me im afraid 

it says Initializing Mangers();

----------


## Nesox

> the new version doesn't work for me im afraid 
> 
> it says Initializing Mangers();


It tries to enter Debug mode right after that so unless ure running as administartor it wont work, and if that doesnt work try to enable compability mode for winXp/win2k.  :Smile:

----------


## mich4075

i'm running xp as administartor

but how do i fix it

----------


## Moksu

getting the same error

Initializing Mangers();

even xp mode is enabled, and running as admin. (using vista)

----------


## Nesox

> i'm running xp as administartor
> 
> but how do i fix it


post all ure options and what state it is etc.. and ill look i need some more info

----------


## mich4075

here is my error

http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/121473d5aab.JPG/

----------


## Eepi

If I try to change the options and start fishing, the bot crashes without errors.. And when I look into the .xml file the first line (<?xml version="1.0"?>) which I removed come's back. (It does the same even if I don't remove it.)

I don't know what to do now.. I'd really like to get this work.

EDIT: It works if I don't change the settings.

----------


## Fropper

getting an error if i want to start the bot (using compability mode under vista)

----------


## Nesox

ive uploaded a new one with different build options hope it helps
MrFishIt v3.0.1

----------


## Eepi

This new version works for me! Thanks a lot!  :Smile:

----------


## bmoo

Is this able to accept the bind on pickup dialog yet?
I watched it cast another line while the dialog to accept the sewer rat was up  :Frown:

----------


## Nesox

> Is this able to accept the bind on pickup dialog yet?
> I watched it cast another line while the dialog to accept the sewer rat was up


no sorry not yet but if you know any macro that can check if there's a a bop dialog as ConfirmBindOnUse() doesnt seem to work ill try to find something and add it later. Nice that it's working now  :Smile:

----------


## Fropper

for all of you wanting the bop function just use this great addon, works like a charm

cAutoConfirmLoot : WoWInterface Downloads : Bags, Bank, Inventory Mods

----------


## c0rteX

I am getting the same error as mich4075 up there (with the 3.0.1 version)  :Frown:

----------


## Nesox

try download install/reinstall this
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...1-508D977D32A6

----------


## dnoahjr

> try download install/reinstall this
> Download details: .NET Framework 3.5



That fixed it for me. In the sewers of Dalaran right now and it is catching all fish. That was the only issue I was having with the pre-3.0 version.

Awesome job

----------


## Nesox

> That fixed it for me. In the sewers of Dalaran right now and it is catching all fish. That was the only issue I was having with the pre-3.0 version.
> 
> Awesome job


ah good, so for those with the same problem refer to reinstall/install .net framework 3.5 ill edit the first post too

----------


## Stathackslol

> ah good, so for those with the same problem refer to reinstall/install .net framework 3.5 ill edit the first post too[img]http://mmobuzz.luke13.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowzygor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.joanaguide.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warmil.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.idemise.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.hcb25.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowwealth.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wotlksec.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.valkor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.ragnaros.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.extremelev.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.tiemedia.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.kinjal.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowseller.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warsupreme.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warpros.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.cs5000.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.ashlingwor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.pvpbible.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.pennsworld.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warelite.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowultimat.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.infonook.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.idgold.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.websitings.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowaddicts.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.goldguide.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warguidez.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wcraftsman.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.stephenf84.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.aocriches.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.conanfortu.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.killergu.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.tanqueboi.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warhonor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.102341.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.demifarr.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.aspect10.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.proguides.*******************/[/img]


thanks i will do that  :Smile:

----------


## Tomed

I have tried to reinstall .NET 3.5 but it hasn't helped. Getting this error: 




Running on Vista 64 with compat mode enabled and running as admin. Going back to 2.0 for now but I hope I can get it fixed eventually.

----------


## mich4075

This new version works for me! Thanks a lot!  :Smile:

----------


## Fropper

yeah, I have exactly the same problem as tomed with both versions 3.0.0 and 3.0.1

----------


## r00tman

> I have tried to reinstall .NET 3.5 but it hasn't helped. Getting this error: 
> 
> Running on Vista 64 with compat mode enabled and running as admin. Going back to 2.0 for now but I hope I can get it fixed eventually.


Vista 64.... >.<
nc

----------


## Cepthy

> lol i dont think it has anthing to do with it, and the new version i just uploaded is a total rewrite so alot of what was bugging works now like the infinite casting etc.. and the way keybindings are loaded/saved


I renamed Mr fish it to MSN.... sorry for the confusion!!

----------


## Nesox

> I renamed Mr fish it to MSN.... sorry for the confusion!!


/facepalm

<filla />

----------


## Weepan

sorry to sound stupid what exactly does this update do?
A new MS loot thing which people fixed with a macro but 
no run back when dead feature, 
no BOP feature 
and only strange icons added?

----------


## DirtyMetis

Exact same error as Tomed posted above, also on Vista x64 w/ XP compatibility enabled and run as administrator. Works great on my XP machine though...

----------


## StrikersFVBoy

Yes, Same error as Tomed. using vista x64, xp compatibility, yada yada. 

Do you know the cause of the error?

----------


## leatherface

there seems to be an error when trying to save the options.

the xml file looks like this after i hit Save:




> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> <b xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" />


when i edit the default xml to my needs it wont load the settings into the program..

WinXP x86 with SP2 and .NET Framework 3.5

----------


## Spinous

> there seems to be an error when trying to save the options.
> 
> the xml file looks like this after i hit Save:
> 
> 
> 
> when i edit the default xml to my needs it wont load the settings into the program..
> 
> WinXP x86 with SP2 and .NET Framework 3.5



I'm having the same problem, same OS and patches. I tryed just setting the settings everytime I start it but then the program crashes when i try to start the fishing.

----------


## Nesox

> sorry to sound stupid what exactly does this update do?
> A new MS loot thing which people fixed with a macro but 
> no run back when dead feature, 
> no BOP feature 
> and only strange icons added?


you can loot bop fish with the addon posted on the previous page, i changed the way keybindings are configured making it alot easier to set it upp i also addded more detection like checking if there's an temporary item enchant with the id of the different lures on the pole i also added so you can make it logout after x minutes and no it wont run back i did make a working function that runs back but i decided not to add it because it wasnt 100% working. I also added a feature that hides the windows whenever you push the button it's the one to the right of the stop button if you pepole havent figured yet. also this will take a screenshot repop and logout after you die. And you can change the window title but it doesnt rely on it for sending messages it just for making it easier for the user to identify what window is wich.




> Yes, Same error as Tomed. using vista x64, xp compatibility, yada yada. 
> 
> Do you know the cause of the error?


I think i know what the problem is now, one of the references is using a reference that's not included normally with .net, please try and reply back if it works  :Smile: 
Download details: Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86)

if that doesnt work try adding this file to %SystemRoot%\Microsoft.net\Framework\v2.0.50727\
http://www.dlldump.com/download-dll-.../download.html




> I'm having the same problem, same OS and patches. I tryed just setting the settings everytime I start it but then the program crashes when i try to start the fishing.


Download details: Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86)

----------


## leatherface

> Download details: Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86)


that didn't fix the problem with the program not saving the xml file correctly (replying to this because Spinous had the same problem as me)

----------


## Nesox

> that didn't fix the problem with the program not saving the xml file correctly (replying to this because Spinous had the same problem as me)


the only problem ive noticed with the xml file is not that the tag at the top is wrong. But it adds too much in the bottom sometime so you need to edit it but ill take a look at it when i get home.

----------


## Spinous

This didnt work for me :/
I still cant save the XML file and it still crashes when i try to start it.
I tryed installing the Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86) and it didnt help. Then I tryed to add the file you posted to add inn %SystemRoot%\Microsoft.net\Framework\v2.0.50727\ and it still didnt help.

----------


## soulshadow

okay wtf, the link STILL Doesn't work!!!! Where am i supposed to download this and why is the only downloadable copy that i found registering as malware everytime i start it up?? plus the buttons do nothing. 0.0

----------


## Giwin

> okay wtf, the link STILL Doesn't work!!!! Where am i supposed to download this and why is the only downloadable copy that i found registering as malware everytime i start it up?? plus the buttons do nothing. 0.0


Mine is working perfectly, fishing now... must be a problem on your end.

----------


## Nesox

> im getting a message that says " not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller" than mr fishy prgram closes? am i not adding a fishing pole or somthing ?


Run it as administrator




> lol dude im talking core injection coding is shitty lol he shoud change it to allow for looting without being there. \such as running passed a herb spot i can change it so it loots without even being near it. \if he did that then it would loot much faster and allow to cast and shit at the same time. Also it would allow for a multi cast forcing it to cast more then one line. XD not hard seing as the core code is there it should take him mabey what 25 min. I would do it but then its not credited the version i edited on mine does all of this. \aND no you cant have it.


the "core" as you refer it to is shitty in this version i know that. 
I havent updated it in a long time but the next version is a total rewrite so i dont see any reason for you to complain. 
It have more checks. Ie. it waits until the lootframe appears and dissapears (no timings). 
It also waits until ure casting fishing so you wont have any problem with it casting twice in a row.
Same goes for relure, It will wait until the lure is on. And it will have selective looting so you can specify what items you want when you fish.
I might even add some combat logic to make it fight mobs/players and then if it dies ress and walk back.
And no i dont want it lol

----------


## alifaiai

Hi,

First thanks for your work.

Well i've got some problems using this bot.

As you can see : 



I don't understand why it doesn't work, i followed everystep. Anyway, maybe it's because i use AZERTY keyboard, but i've tried with other keys like F, G or R but it still doesn't work too.

If someone is able to help me :]

Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english ! :wave:

----------


## Nesox

> Hi,
> 
> First thanks for your work.
> 
> Well i've got some problems using this bot.
> 
> As you can see : 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because you are using the frFR client.
I made a typo when doing the elements, Open Polenames.xml and change enFR to frFR or if it's enGB i cant remember. Just change it and it will work.

----------


## sirzufall

cool ;-) very funny

----------


## MasterGold

Made already over 2000G thanks to fishing in WoTLK (50G for 20 fishes... madness!

----------


## Kesina

Had this for about a week now and have 3 characters with 300+ fishing. With the new patch on fishing, it'll be so much easier to do! Just park somewhere until you need to hit a trainer and bam, you're all set!+Rep

----------


## alifaiai

> It's because you are using the frFR client.
> I made a typo when doing the elements, Open Polenames.xml and change enFR to frFR or if it's enGB i cant remember. Just change it and it will work.


Thanks for this reply, soz i'm a dumb :]

Edit: It works ! Thanks again, you just have to change (for french users) in the polenames the frFr to frFR and it will work.

----------


## piranhamonkey7

Does this bot loot items that require a loot comfirmation?? are you sure you want to loot this item?


anyone know?

----------


## Nesox

> Does this bot loot items that require a loot comfirmation?? are you sure you want to loot this item?
> 
> 
> anyone know?


Yes it does if you check the use injection for looting checkbox, Next version will have selective looting too and. Much much better performance.
This wont work on EU tomorrow btw.

----------


## Maxmaximuss2

is this bot still working ? =)

and is not detected by warden yet ;P

----------


## Maxmaximuss2

btw I'm playing on EU

----------


## Robske

> Jesus ****ing christ, please - just get the **** out you piece of shit.


Wow, I didn't know you had it in you sku.




> is this bot still working ? =)
> 
> and is not detected by warden yet ;P


Once Nesox feeds Mr. FishIt the new pointers it will.

I doubt fishers will ever be the target of warden due to their simplicity though

----------


## MasterGold

> is this bot still working ? =)
> 
> and is not detected by warden yet ;P


The bot still works and is currently still undetected by Warden

----------


## GrahamTerhune

So i downloaded the bot a few days ago, and it has worked perfectly fine up untill today(patch day), whenever i try to fish i get this message 
|
\/


it looks similar to that French person's post, except that it just sais I'm using the "client", instead of using the enUS client like it was yesterday.

Is there any way to fix this problem? or do i just have to wait for the next version?

----------


## Temptz

> So i downloaded the bot a few days ago, and it has worked perfectly fine up untill today(patch day), whenever i try to fish i get this message 
> |
> \/
> 
> -----REMOVED PICTURE-----
> it looks similar to that French person's post, except that it just sais I'm using the "client", instead of using the enUS client like it was yesterday.
> 
> Is there any way to fix this problem? or do i just have to wait for the next version?


If this is a current issue with the program, the author will fix it to work with the current patch (He always does (*Knocks on wood*)). So suggestion is to wait until the author replys back giving specific details on what works and what doesn't. He usually responds quickly. So just wait.

----------


## Applecrisp

Looking forward to a fix  :Smile:

----------


## xyzzy

Me too! I need my fishing fix!

----------


## wefwefwef

great program, feel lost without it

----------


## MasterGold

Can't wait for the update , my server needs my fishes!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Soullinker

Hope for fast update  :Smile:  I love this bot  :Stick Out Tongue:  and the hole server need my fish for Ulduar wipes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Giwin

I also hope for another update to 3.1, great program since glider went down and a nice way to get a bit of money on my character.

Also looking forward to fish botting the new very rare mount.  :Wink: .

----------


## Gripen2

Yo dawg, I see it doesen't work for 3.1 ... Any "ETA"?

----------


## pteleblanc

imo iwana is terrible mr fishit lets you do other things while it fishes, and doesnt seem to be as detectable as iwana. Only downside is it isnt updated atm. I will wait for an update before using iwana

while mr fishit needs to be updated i had a suggestion, make it so you can use the lvl 70 fish daily hat for your lure.

----------


## Lockhead

We need the updated Version, because we want the new mount... *g*

----------


## pteleblanc

ok i thought i had iwana working but it is completely inferior to a working mr fishit, i cant wait for mr.fishit to be update, thanks in advance to the author.

----------


## Apoc

There have been lots of changes this patch. So give Nesox some time to update properly. (If you read back a few pages, he's also rewritten the core of the bot. So expect some big differences either way)

----------


## pteleblanc

here are some images of my mr fishit window and debug window, thought this could help with a hotfix till your new version comes out.

i know the window is showing with 3.1.3, but i tried with 3.1.4 and got the same debugg info letter for letter

----------


## luciferc

*GUYS Chill!*

Nesox is working on the Bot. As are all Wow Editors.

--So if you keep spamming all it does is make me want to slam you in the face with a brick.

----------


## compgblr2

> *GUYS Chill!*
> 
> Nesox is working on the Bot. As are all Wow Editors.
> 
> --So if you keep spamming all it does is make me want to slam you in the face with a brick.


qft, take a step back. breathe, look at the squirrels running around.

----------


## heyguyslol

Just wanna say thank you for the bot and your efforts to keep it going, appreciation and patience around here seems to be a bit lacking.

----------


## DarkXma

> Just wanna say thank you for the bot and your efforts to keep it going, appreciation and patience around here seems to be a bit lacking.


agreed,honestly your programs are so awesome they're worth the wait. keep it up!

----------


## faithburns

agreed nesox rocks, for now i'll just fish regularly  :Smile:

----------


## Spartans

> imo iwana is terrible mr fishit lets you do other things while it fishes, and doesnt seem to be as detectable as iwana. Only downside is it isnt updated atm. I will wait for an update before using iwana
> 
> while mr fishit needs to be updated i had a suggestion, make it so you can use the lvl 70 fish daily hat for your lure.


I use this macro:
/use Weather-Beaten Fishing Hat
/use Mastercraft Kalu'ak Fishing Pole
/cast Fishing
/script UIErrorsFrame:Clear() 

and just set it to my cast button.

Great Bot all around, thanks for the effort.

----------


## berryman13

Are there any fishbots working with 3.1?

----------


## Lockhead

Only the Color Picker AutoIt Bots should work because they don't read the memory the way Mr. Fishit does...

But they lack alot of cool Features, like chatting while fishing and so because they move the mouse and send MouseClick Events...

I will wat for the next Mr.FishIt Release because it so easy to setup up and, for me by the way it never crashed or does some uncool thing

----------


## Zordin

Cant wait untill the next release! Gonna get me that new fishing mount  :Smile: ) Great work Nesox! +rep

----------


## Irieman

When is the new updated version getting released ?

----------


## Cypher

> When is the new updated version getting released ?



When dipshits stop asking stupid questions.

----------


## bear_town

This bot makes me happy  :Smile: 
Had a chance to try it out for awhile before the patch, I am looking forward to the update!

----------


## mmhelm

> When dipshits stop asking stupid questions.


When will that be?

=D

----------


## Robske

> When will that be?


Gz on resetting the timer

----------


## KuRIoS

closing this since its not updated

----------


## KuRIoS

Will be opened when the new build is ready  :Smile:

----------

